# 2010 Outback 280Rs Kargoroo Toy Hauler



## Rider (Feb 7, 2012)

2010 Outback 280RS Kargoroo 32'1" long, Plus 5' rear pullout making a 72"x75" King Bed, 10'11" Tall, 8' Wide, Weighs Only 6585 LBS, 575 Tonue Weight, 1000# Cargo Garage, 7' Dinette Power Slide Out, Laminated Aluminum construction, One piece Fiberglass siding, Completel Inclosed Under Belly, Polar Package, Handrail, 3 fold out steps, sleeps 8, Rubber roof, Carpeting, Vinyl floor, Ducted A/C, 15' Patio Awning, Front power jack, Rear Stabilizer Jacks, Spare w/carrier, Outside Shower, Monitor Panel, TV antenna with booster, AM/FM, Stereo CD, 3 Burner Stove, Oven, Microwave, Refrigerator, Freezer, Cherry Wood Cabinets, , Full Bath with porcelain foot flush toilet, Bath Tub/Shower, Vanity with Mirror and Medicine Cabinet, Linen Closet, Sleep Sofa, extended ramp, 2 30# propane tanks, None smoking unit. Used very little. Located in Wadsworth, Ohio. Will consider delivering within 300 miles, n/c. See more pictures at http://www.utpr.com/outbacktoyhauler.html Asking $19,500.

Call Bob or Linda at 330-665-9945 Or write [email protected]


----------

